# Places to live and schools in Christchurch NZ



## Harby

First message ever on a forum but hoping I can get some advice on schools and areas to live in Christchurch. I have seen many similar queries like mine but forum rules mean I can't send private emails just yet and no point posting comments on older forums I guess....

Just moved to Christchurch with husband and 2 kids and seek advice on areas to live and schools for a primary school girl and secondary level for my teenage son.

We explored Auckland and Wellington but found Christchurch had a more homely feel and have spoken to some really nice people - great sense of community here I have noticed.

My 8 year old girl is not settling and just wants to go 'home' so it's getting quite heartbreaking. Went to few parks today in the hope she might mix with other kids and socialise - with no success! She is very timid and I actually don't know how I am going to get her to settle into a new school and make new friends....I foresee many tearful days ahead for me and her!! 

Kids need routine and stability so my next step is to pick an area to live in and schools - I believe there is a real shortage of rental properties so this could be quite challenging (don't want to buy a property until we see how this experience goes)....

On reading other forums I have come across places like Sumner, Pegasus, Riccarton, Avonhead, Halswell, Rangiora, Prebbleton....and no doubt all have their good and bad points...would be nice to have a beach/park nearby but close to shops etc too...

Any advice on best areas to live with kids with things to do nearby?


----------



## Kimbella

Harby said:


> First message ever on a forum but hoping I can get some advice on schools and areas to live in Christchurch. I have seen many similar queries like mine but forum rules mean I can't send private emails just yet and no point posting comments on older forums I guess....
> 
> Just moved to Christchurch with husband and 2 kids and seek advice on areas to live and schools for a primary school girl and secondary level for my teenage son.
> 
> We explored Auckland and Wellington but found Christchurch had a more homely feel and have spoken to some really nice people - great sense of community here I have noticed.
> 
> My 8 year old girl is not settling and just wants to go 'home' so it's getting quite heartbreaking. Went to few parks today in the hope she might mix with other kids and socialise - with no success! She is very timid and I actually don't know how I am going to get her to settle into a new school and make new friends....I foresee many tearful days ahead for me and her!!
> 
> Kids need routine and stability so my next step is to pick an area to live in and schools - I believe there is a real shortage of rental properties so this could be quite challenging (don't want to buy a property until we see how this experience goes)....
> 
> On reading other forums I have come across places like Sumner, Pegasus, Riccarton, Avonhead, Halswell, Rangiora, Prebbleton....and no doubt all have their good and bad points...would be nice to have a beach/park nearby but close to shops etc too...
> 
> Any advice on best areas to live with kids with things to do nearby?


Welcome to Christchurch!

First I'd like to address the issue of your 8 year old. It definitely can be an issue nudging kids into a new environment, especially one that can be insular--it closes them out automatically. I would highly suggest that once you get settled, get her involved in Girl Guides or Scouting NZ (my daughter does Scouts as it is co-ed, and I really wanted her to learn how to work and play cooperatively with both genders). She's been doing it for a number of years now, and went from being quite clingy and timid, to very confident and outgoing. She rose through the ranks to become a patrol leader this year. Scouts is more geared for outdoorsy stuff (but age appropriate--there are different types of scouts (Cubs, Keas, Scouts, Venturers, depending on their age range): camping, survival skills, rafting, etc. Girl Guides is a bit more 'crafty' and geared more to traditionally female type activities. She has done both, but Scouts has far exceeded our expectations in bringing out the best in her confidence!

As for where to live, it will obviously depend on what your budget is, and what you're looking for. I've lived on the east side of town (New Brighton--blocks from the beach) and now live in the Opawa/St. Martin's/Cashmere area, which I absolutely *love*. The weather in Chch can be unpredictable, and living near the beach can be INCREDIBLY windy. We very rarely went there, even though we were literally 2 blocks away. Our 'new' area is 10 mins from Lyttelton/Lyttelton Harbour, has lovely parks every few blocks, and the convenience of shops/malls peppered throughout. I've found this neighborhood (near the Heathcote River) to meet all our aesthetic, academic, location, and price range needs. It is not the cheapest area to live in, nor the most expensive. I will probably always trumpet this area because there are LOTS of quiet, narrow, residential streets with houses (unlike so many neighborhoods that all seem to be a main road as their front yard), and although it is right near the center of the city, it doesn't feel as urban to me. Plus, the hills look so beautiful at night, all lit up with street and house lights on. 
As you've noted, there are definitely other places people seem to like: Riccarton/Upper Riccarton (although my MIL lives in Upper Riccarton, and says because of the proximity to the Uni, the area is a lot more loud and active than it used to be. Sumner is pretty, but small, I also like Lyttleton, and Governor's Bay... My list of choices of neighborhoods would probably be: Cashmere, Opawa/St. Martin's, Sumner, Governor's Bay... or some similar combination. There are plenty of rural suburbs, but the more rural you go, the more limited you might find the academic/social placement of your kids to be. Whatever you choose, best of luck t you! 
Decent schools in town (those with good reps I've heard about, or that my kids have attended) are: Elmwood, Beckenham, Cashmere, St. Martin's. Some of those schools go year 1-8. I'm sure there are other wonderful schools as well, hopefully someone else will pipe in with their advice, too!
Heaton Intermediate is a good middle school; Cobham, Kirkwood, and Chisnallwood also have good reputations.
Good high schools are: Cashmere High School, Burnside, Christchurch Girls/Boys High, Riccarton HS.

Anyway, hope that helps get your due diligence started! 
Best of luck!


----------



## neb

I have just moved here from Michigan (Lived there 11 years but originally from the UK) and we have a rental in Cashmere - up on the hill. The kids seem to live Cashmere Primary and they are signed up to go to Cashmere high in January. I second scouts as a great meeting place and also the library - they run a science drop in thing that might be fun for your daughter after school on Mondays I think...Would love to meet for coffee if you want...


----------



## Rosieprimrose

Hi there and welcome to Christchurch, yes, as others have said, scouts, sports and extra activities are the key to settle children. One more thing I would like to add, I have moved internationally many times with children and teenagers and now take in exchange high school students, some for a year at a time, so have a bit of first hand knowledge here, is to limit, for the first few months the exposure to social media. Now your children might be too young to be on Facebook etc, but this might help others. Over the years, with the rise in popularity of I collectively call "Twittface" I have seen our exchange students take longer to settle in, the organisation we take our students through have a policy of no computer/phone activity, other than to advise parents they have arrived safe and sound for one month. Sounds really harsh, I sure would find that hard myself, however what happens is the student sees, "party at mary's house" or photos of friends in familiar surroundings and it really makes the separation harder for them and they get really homesick. What we do, is to wait a couple of weeks and take the child somewhere really special, as we are in Sydney, usually go to the "Bridge" and let them put photos of them there up online. What happens, is they get really good feedback like "Wow wish I was there too" and that proves positive. You would think that keeping in contact daily with old friends would be helpful, but our experience really shows otherwise over and over again. As said, this might not be apply to your situation, but really might be something for others to think about. 
I wish you all the best, I'm sure it won't take long for everyone to call Christchurch home!


----------



## Harby

Kimbella - sorry I am only getting back to forums now and thanks for your reply - scouts/guides great idea that I never thought of and with my little girl being clingy and timid also this is something worth exploring. I assume it would be best to explore this once we get a rental property sorted and pick her school as I guess there are various location for such activities. Is kids gymnastics something you have come across her in Christchurch also? 

As for places to live - what a busy week I have had exploring the different areas - seen a house in Westmoreland that I loved but got the impression from the agent that it is an older area with no young kids about and I am hoping for a family orientated area...it was at Holbrook Way...are you familiar with this area at all? Also thinking it is too far out for my teenage so in terms of proximity to the soccer club he joins etc (which will be in Belfast or Hagley Park I believe depending on the club he joins). I have ruled out Pegasus and Rangiora areas and East Christchurch. I plan on visiting Cashmere High this week to see if we like it - if not this rules out the Cashmere area no doubt also - what puts my son off Cashmere and Christchurch boys is the large number intake (in comparison to St. Bedes and St. Thomas which is also an option for us but not if we choose Cashmere direction) so hopefully in a few days we will be a bit further on. Not having a great experience with rental properties - seen 2 nice ones in Aidanfield but need to check out what schools would be an option for this area. Anyone know much about this area? The houses are nice and modern and appears to be a family friendly area with the bonus of being closer for my teenage sons activities closer to town. But Cashmere direction was beautiful and I don't want to give up on that area just yet but would I be right in saying there are few shops etc in that region?


----------



## Harby

Neb - see my reply to Kimbella - no doubt you will be familiar with the street I made reference to and the query on things to do near Cashmere and proximity to shops etc - library is a further thing that didn't spring to mind and an obvious one at that - thanks for your input also


----------



## Harby

Rosieprimrose - I have learnt the hard way - my daughter was upset when talking to my mum recently and teary again so to distance her from communicating with my family in the interim settling in period is not a bad idea at all as when she sees wee videos and pictures of her cousins sent to me via 'whats app' it makes her all the more homesick so I don't show her them now - breaks my heart seeing them - I find this difficult enough never mind a young child - thanks for the advice! Facebook for my teenage son would be good for communicating to 'back home' when settled more - I never approved of this at home but as long as its monitored it has its advantages too!


----------



## Harby

We are now in a temporary rental in a house in Ilam until we get something more long term set up - keen to settle with a longer term rental so hopefully the right house comes up soon but I think this is the next step in that it is more of a familiarity to home and some familiar home cooking for the "fuzzy eaters" will help - saying that we had an amazing stay at the Commodore and the Anderson family and staff could not have been nicer or more helpful - everyone giving great advice on schools/areas to to live/activities to occupy the kids etc - amazed at how helpful people are here to 'newcomers'.


----------



## Kimbella

Harby said:


> Kimbella - sorry I am only getting back to forums now and thanks for your reply - scouts/guides great idea that I never thought of and with my little girl being clingy and timid also this is something worth exploring. I assume it would be best to explore this once we get a rental property sorted and pick her school as I guess there are various location for such activities. Is kids gymnastics something you have come across her in Christchurch also?
> 
> As for places to live - what a busy week I have had exploring the different areas - seen a house in Westmoreland that I loved but got the impression from the agent that it is an older area with no young kids about and I am hoping for a family orientated area...it was at Holbrook Way...are you familiar with this area at all? Also thinking it is too far out for my teenage so in terms of proximity to the soccer club he joins etc (which will be in Belfast or Hagley Park I believe depending on the club he joins). I have ruled out Pegasus and Rangiora areas and East Christchurch. I plan on visiting Cashmere High this week to see if we like it - if not this rules out the Cashmere area no doubt also - what puts my son off Cashmere and Christchurch boys is the large number intake (in comparison to St. Bedes and St. Thomas which is also an option for us but not if we choose Cashmere direction) so hopefully in a few days we will be a bit further on. Not having a great experience with rental properties - seen 2 nice ones in Aidanfield but need to check out what schools would be an option for this area. Anyone know much about this area? The houses are nice and modern and appears to be a family friendly area with the bonus of being closer for my teenage sons activities closer to town. But Cashmere direction was beautiful and I don't want to give up on that area just yet but would I be right in saying there are few shops etc in that region?


She doesn't do gymnastics, but she does do weekly hip-hop dance lessons. Depending on what studio you go to, it's about $100 a term, for an hour to 90 mins a week. I'm sure there's gymnastics somewhere, if that's your daughter's preference, I've just never looked into them! 
Unfortunately I'm not familiar with Westmoreland or Aidanfield, but will ask my husband about it tonight.. he was born and raised here, has never lived anywhere else in 43 years. 
You are right about it being tricky to find a nice place to rent ... lots of landlords will be sticklers about the quarterly checks on your rental home, and will raise your rent every chance they get. We were fortunate after selling our home, to have found landlords who were independently wealthy. They don't obsess over their rental like some landlords do (which I can sort of understand if it is a big part of your revenue stream... I guess). We've only had one inspection in over a year, and no rent increases. Other American friends of mine, however, get every 3 month inspections, and rent raised each time the lease expires.. I'd suggest vetting the landlords, as much as they vet you. It might be worth it (comfort and autonomy wise) in the end, to not get stuck some place that only sees you as a cash flow ... 
As for Cashmere area shops, this area doesn't have big malls near it, no, but there are grocery store's within a 5-10 min drive depending on where you are. 
Barrington Mall is minutes downhill in Spreydon. There is a library right next to it, a park, FreshChoice Market inside, ASB and Westpac branch, as well as other shops, inside and out. It's not a large mall, but it's one that I prefer, as there aren't mobs of people there like there is at Riccarton, Northlands, etc. St. Martin's (also about .5 km from the hills) has a brand new New World, and a Westpac branch... Colombo street is a straight shot down the hill a few kms to Pak N Save, and Countdown on Moorehouse. Cashmere has plenty of boutique shops clustered at the bottom of the hill, most of which are pretty nice!
Again, certainly not intending to steer you any particular way, but obviously, since I live around this area, I can give you more full feedback on it, than I can on other places! The Cashmere scout den is also kind of neat, it's built into the hillside, right next to Victoria Park (AMAZING views from there, and they have a viewing platform to sky watch and city light gaze at night .... ) 

Anyway, continued good luck in your search, keep any questions coming!

Cheers!


----------



## HaydenFamily

Hi guys we are due to move out to Christchurch very soon, my husband is coming out early September and we will follow as soon as we can. We too have a 10 year old and have found the info on this thread very helpful

Jo


----------



## Kimbella

Harby said:


> Kimbella - sorry I am only getting back to forums now and thanks for your reply - scouts/guides great idea that I never thought of and with my little girl being clingy and timid also this is something worth exploring. I assume it would be best to explore this once we get a rental property sorted and pick her school as I guess there are various location for such activities. Is kids gymnastics something you have come across her in Christchurch also?
> 
> As for places to live - what a busy week I have had exploring the different areas - seen a house in Westmoreland that I loved but got the impression from the agent that it is an older area with no young kids about and I am hoping for a family orientated area...it was at Holbrook Way...are you familiar with this area at all? Also thinking it is too far out for my teenage so in terms of proximity to the soccer club he joins etc (which will be in Belfast or Hagley Park I believe depending on the club he joins). I have ruled out Pegasus and Rangiora areas and East Christchurch. I plan on visiting Cashmere High this week to see if we like it - if not this rules out the Cashmere area no doubt also - what puts my son off Cashmere and Christchurch boys is the large number intake (in comparison to St. Bedes and St. Thomas which is also an option for us but not if we choose Cashmere direction) so hopefully in a few days we will be a bit further on. Not having a great experience with rental properties - seen 2 nice ones in Aidanfield but need to check out what schools would be an option for this area. Anyone know much about this area? The houses are nice and modern and appears to be a family friendly area with the bonus of being closer for my teenage sons activities closer to town. But Cashmere direction was beautiful and I don't want to give up on that area just yet but would I be right in saying there are few shops etc in that region?


Westmoreland and Aidanfield are both nice/good places, according to my husband: relatively new subdivisions (by NZ standards), newer houses, etc. He didn't know much about the surrounding amenities, but was certain that neither area is known for attracting trouble. Middle to upper-middle class suburbs is what he described them as: small land plots, no front yard fences; car/boat washing/polishing in the driveway on the weekends, along with everyone else!  
Cheers!


----------



## Harby

Kimbella - thanks - seen a new home for rent in Wigram Skies today - was beautiful and very much like the homes we would be familiar with in the UK - modern kitchen and bathrooms etc - would be good to get a home at least equal to what we had in UK or better...we have drove around this area and Aidanfield a numerous times now and plan to go back out to Cashmere direction over the next few days but one thing I can't help but notice each time is there are no kids about - after school I would have thought children would have been out playing etc but the play parks and streets are empty. At home in Northern Ireland in most cul de sacs and new development areas one thing you could guarantee is an abundance of children playing....any ideas? Where are they all lol


----------



## Harby

HaydenFamily said:


> Hi guys we are due to move out to Christchurch very soon, my husband is coming out early September and we will follow as soon as we can. We too have a 10 year old and have found the info on this thread very helpful
> 
> Jo


 Jo - not a bad idea your husband coming out before you to sort all out as this is quite difficult to do with the kids and I'm starting to really feel the stress of it all so you will be at an advantage lol


----------



## Kimbella

Harby said:


> Kimbella - thanks - seen a new home for rent in Wigram Skies today - was beautiful and very much like the homes we would be familiar with in the UK - modern kitchen and bathrooms etc - would be good to get a home at least equal to what we had in UK or better...we have drove around this area and Aidanfield a numerous times now and plan to go back out to Cashmere direction over the next few days but one thing I can't help but notice each time is there are no kids about - after school I would have thought children would have been out playing etc but the play parks and streets are empty. At home in Northern Ireland in most cul de sacs and new development areas one thing you could guarantee is an abundance of children playing....any ideas? Where are they all lol


Yes, Wigram is also nice (and new-ish!). If that's more what you're looking for, you might find that hard to find as you go into the city ... not a lot of new builds, except the ones being redone due to eq damage. It's really a trade-off: character home, charming part of town = cold/damp in winter, usually with minimal (or no) insulation, and limited heating. Newer home, more suburban than urban = warmer/dryer, probably easier to clean, but will obviously lack much "classic" charm or craftsmanship, and the surrounding amenities may be a bit more generic and bland. I'd say, for pure comfort reasons, go for a newer build in a newer subdivision, and forsake the cool vibe you'd get living in a more historic area. For me, the aesthetic of a house and neighborhood are supremely important--enough so that I willingly sacrifice some measures of comfort for the sake of living in something I find lovely. That is not everyone's way of living, so of course, you'll make your choices according to the creed your family lives by.

As to the lack of kids in the street -- yah, it's a shocker to me, too. I can only surmise that "outdoor" play never caught on with this latest generation because of how congested many of the streets are with horrible traffic ... if the people now living in the newer subdivisions grew up like that themselves, well, spontaneous outdoor play just might not be something they think about nudging their kids to do ... also, *lots* of kids have ipods and ipads here, and spent oodles of time online instead of outside. It's hard me to grasp, given how many wonderful parks and walkways this city has ... maybe your kids will start a new trend where you move: playing *outside* until dusk when the weather is decent!


----------



## Harby

Kimbella - again thanking you for your feedback - the house we seen and loved in Wigram was already under application when we went to hand our forms in - we weren't quick enough so lessons learnt - submit application at viewing! 

Yesterday was probably the worst day I had since arriving but I have to expect the ups and downs - went through the whole 'what am I doing thing' and 'should we just give in and go home' feelings but feel more positive today though and we have to expect and be able to handle the ups and downs...and this was before we knew the house in Wigram was no longer an option but I think it all just hit me - up until the point of signing a lease, putting the kids in school and my husband starting work meant going home to the UK was always a case of packing our cases and flying back so I freaked out a little lol!!

Went to Prebbleton/Lincoln and Rolleston today - Prebbleton being the closest to centre was lovely - quiet and modern and definitely a lovely place - so I might keep an eye out for rental possibilities in that area. Rolleston was like a completely new town but not sure if this are too far out for us for academic/social placement for the teenage son as you said.

It is most likely that my 14 year son will be attending St. Thomas all being well - soccer is his much loved sport and this school seems to have a good focus on this so maybe suited to him more than some of the others that has more emphasis on art/drama/music...so Cashmere area and also Hallswell (Wigram skies and Aidanfield) are all around 10-20 minutes drive away so this is good.

Looking forward to exploring Cashmere, St. Martins and Beckenham tomorrow...going to go to that Barrington Mall also that you spoke of. 

Done some internet research on primary schools and namely *small* primary schools and if we were to get a house in the Cashmere area we could have explored Our Lady of Assumption (decile 8, 288 pupils) or St. Peters (decile 9, 145 pupils).

If we lived in the Hallswell/Wigram/Aidanfield area we could have sent her to Aidanfield Christian (decile 7, 233 pupils)

In all these areas Our Lady of Victories is also an option (decile 8, 143 pupils) as this schools in around the Sockburn area also, close to my sons secondary school. 

Anyone familiar with any of these schools - any negative aspects about them?


----------



## Kimbella

Harby said:


> Kimbella - again thanking you for your feedback - the house we seen and loved in Wigram was already under application when we went to hand our forms in - we weren't quick enough so lessons learnt - submit application at viewing!
> 
> Yesterday was probably the worst day I had since arriving but I have to expect the ups and downs - went through the whole 'what am I doing thing' and 'should we just give in and go home' feelings but feel more positive today though and we have to expect and be able to handle the ups and downs...and this was before we knew the house in Wigram was no longer an option but I think it all just hit me - up until the point of signing a lease, putting the kids in school and my husband starting work meant going home to the UK was always a case of packing our cases and flying back so I freaked out a little lol!!
> 
> Went to Prebbleton/Lincoln and Rolleston today - Prebbleton being the closest to centre was lovely - quiet and modern and definitely a lovely place - so I might keep an eye out for rental possibilities in that area. Rolleston was like a completely new town but not sure if this are too far out for us for academic/social placement for the teenage son as you said.
> 
> It is most likely that my 14 year son will be attending St. Thomas all being well - soccer is his much loved sport and this school seems to have a good focus on this so maybe suited to him more than some of the others that has more emphasis on art/drama/music...so Cashmere area and also Hallswell (Wigram skies and Aidanfield) are all around 10-20 minutes drive away so this is good.
> 
> Looking forward to exploring Cashmere, St. Martins and Beckenham tomorrow...going to go to that Barrington Mall also that you spoke of.
> 
> Done some internet research on primary schools and namely *small* primary schools and if we were to get a house in the Cashmere area we could have explored Our Lady of Assumption (decile 8, 288 pupils) or St. Peters (decile 9, 145 pupils).
> 
> If we lived in the Hallswell/Wigram/Aidanfield area we could have sent her to Aidanfield Christian (decile 7, 233 pupils)
> 
> In all these areas Our Lady of Victories is also an option (decile 8, 143 pupils) as this schools in around the Sockburn area also, close to my sons secondary school.
> 
> Anyone familiar with any of these schools - any negative aspects about them?



Firstly, check your msg box for a private message I sent you. : )

Yes, expect some tears and surging feelings of frustration off and on during the first year. Some aspects of NZ are overrated, or not entirely honest, and you might find during times of homesickness that you focus on those negatives more than you ordinarily would during the good times... it will be totally normal. I think if you're working it will be less of an issue, as you'll fall into a routine that is similar no matter what western nation you live in (worker bee mode). Lots of people might tell you the trick to settling in is to give up your homeland habits, and immerse yourself in the new culture here ... this hasn't really worked for me, although I did try mightily the first couple of years. I've found that maintaining my own national identity/norm of behaviour, and then working in kiwi ways that were complementary is what has helped me settle in more. I've accepted that I'm a novelty here (to most), and that most people will be more curious about "America" than me personally (totally fine). By chance I met an American couple (kind of rare in NZ), my age group, and we spent the first few months of our friendship gossiping about how different certain things are, and giving each other tips on coping w/some of the stresses we've encountered here. If you don't have some friendly nationals you already know, I'd suggest finding some as soon as you can! I have found myself happiest when I've been able to manipulate the environment in a way to guarantee success (as much as I can). The rental resume is a good example. Also, when the time recently came to apply for high schools for my daughter, I submitted to 3 schools outside her zone, and included a glowing letter of "introduction" that was basically a summary of her accomplishments as not only a student, but also how awesome she was as a child ... she wound up being offered placement at all 3 schools, so had her pick of 4 to go to (Chch Girl's High, Burnside, Papanui, and Cashmere). We still chose Cashmere, but it was nice knowing our options were wide open. I know most NZ parents would think it arrogant (tall poppy syndrome) or maybe uncouth to send a warm letter of candidness about how great a child is, but my thoughts were, given how well she overcame the earthquakes, living in a totally destroyed house, and still maintained such a genuinely lovely attitude, excellent grades, etc., it was worth noting to the schools, that she was a student worth having .... 

Anyway, I've rambled a bit, again! Hopefully someone can chime in on those schools ... you might try to see if there is a thread on the TradeMe forums about Chch schools .... 

cheers!


----------

